# Sonos One or Amazon Echo



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all.

After hearing a Sonos One today, we are looking to purchase a device along these lines but it must be able to control our Hive lighting and heating.

Now I know the Amazon Echo definitely does but the sound of the Sonos One is exceptional.

So, does anybody have the Sonos One and does it work well with Hive products?

Amazon Echo - £140
Sonos One c/w Alexa - £199

Or, other than the 2 above, is there a better alternative with a max budget of £200 that can control our Hive set-up?


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

Given the fact that you have looked at the Sonos One, and by the sounds of it you were impressed, I would stick with that. The Echo is a decent bit of kit, my boss has one, but his main comments are centred around the poor speaker. The Sonos obviously doesn't have this problem, as that is its primary function. It will work as well with smart home integration as Alexa as it is, in effect, a Sonos One, with an Echo Dot added on.

My advice would be to purchase the Sonos from somewhere like John Lewis, and try it out over your return period. If you don't get on with it, return and start again.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Throwing the other option in the ring is the Google Home

I've go one and it's superb, a much better voice assistant, works with give and lot of other services, and the speaker on it is amazing, punches way above the echo

Much cheaper than a Sonos too 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have an Echo and i don't understand the comments about the speaker being poor, mine is great and gives a good overall sound, decent amount of low end without being bass heavy, and a none too bright top end that sounds good but isn't shrill in it's sound.

Not heard the Sonos but i love my Echo, it does exactly what i want it to and it will control lights, heating etc


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Amazon dot paired with the the Bose soundlink 2. In budget and awesome sound.

I have this set up and I just keep the Bose sat on it’s charging dock. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Bose SoundLink Mini Bluetooth Speaker II - Carbon https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00XVKW0PY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_EQJuAb6X0D0RM

Hmmm, both have had price rises recently!

230 now, both were under 200 last year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

I've just placed an order for the sonos with alexa, i figured if the alexa element of it doesn't get used to it's full potential then I still have a great speaker for the house.
It arrives tomorrow so ill let you know how I get on!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rock Lobster said:


> I've just placed an order for the sonos with alexa, i figured if the alexa element of it doesn't get used to it's full potential then I still have a great speaker for the house.
> It arrives tomorrow so ill let you know how I get on!


Do you have the Hive system at all buddy?

If so, I'm very interested in hearing if the Sonus One works with it.


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sonos One sound is much better than the echo. The way the Sonos works with music libraries is excellent.

We have a couple round the house and will buy a Sonos One soon to replace a Play1 and Echo dot (which will then get moved to my study).


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> After hearing a Sonos One today, we are looking to purchase a device along these lines but it must be able to control our Hive lighting and heating.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy the Sonos One.

We have 2 x Amazon Dots, Amazon Echo and a Sonos Play:1. Whilst the Echo is a good speaker, the Sonos is much better. Ive got the Amazon Dot positioned close to where I sit in the living room, controlling the Sonos Play:1 at the other end of the room, that way Alexa can hear me over the sound from the speaker. The Dot also controls my Philips Hue lights as well as some wifi smart plug adapters. The Dot has the full Alexa features with the better sound quality of the Sonos. The Sonos Play:1 and the Sonos One are pretty much identical other than the One has Alexa built in.

But I wouldn't buy the Sonos One with built in Alexa as its a stripped down version of Alexa, and there are some features that are restricted, such as Drop In (intercom between devices). Just buy a Dot and pair it with a good speaker, a much better option than buying the Echo or Sonos One.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Sonos all the way mate. Sound is fantastic


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Sonos is the way to go, build quality and sound are great. 
The hardware is great..as the software is updated regularly, also the different problems with Alexa will eventually be resolved. A top system!


----------

